# Pete & mary



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Pete & mary were walking home from the pub. Mary says i need a piss and goes behind a bush and drops her knickers. Feelin horny pete puts his hand through the bush & feels something dangling between marys legs. He jokes have you changed your sex? Mary says no, iv changed my mind im having a shit

I only pass them on :- -

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bit of a crap joke mate :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:  :lol:


----------

